# Throwing up ??



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Early this morning at about 4 am, Casper threw up. At night he sleeps in his crate in my room and I heard him gagging. When I looked he had thrown up what looked like white foam, about the size of a mini pancake. We wiped it up and he went back to sleep in his crate till 6am. This morning he didn't want any breakfast, maybe only one bite or so but he's playing and acting like normal. We recently made the switch to two meals a day from three. He eats at 7am and 4:45-5pm or so. (I also posted yesterday about him being extremely itchy lately and now he's chewing on his body). Anyone know what the throwing up could be from?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

The throwing up can be from not having food in his tommy for a prolonged period of time. You might try giving him a treat before he goes into his crate at bedtime. 

The itchy skin is probably an allergy to either food or environment. When has the itching started? Did you switch his food or his shampoo or did something in his environment change???


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*This is common when they're tummies are too empty....especially pups....To prevent the morning bile urppies, I feed a couple of dog cookies at night before bed....even my adult dogs get a treat before bedtime.
p*


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you! I will feed him a couple of treats before bed.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Knowing Beau, if I gave him a treat to head off his occasional empty tummy throw ups, he'd quickly put two and two together like this: "Hey, if I throw up, I get a treat!" _Baaaaaarrrrrrffffffff_!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko used to get what Chocolate Millie calls "the hunger pukes." Food is what they need but because they feel poorly they won't eat! It only happens with Sisko very infrequently now and I titillate his taste buds with something very yummy to get him eating.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I give my dogs a treat in the evenings, too. It keeps them from throwing up foam. I always feed my dogs two meals a day because of this, too. They just do better with a little something in their tummy. The only other thing that seems to cause throwing up foam is when they make a mini-meal out of grass in the backyard. I try to give them a bit of green vegetables as a treat and they don't seem to eat the grass so much, but that may all be in my head.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Knowing Beau, if I gave him a treat to head off his occasional empty tummy throw ups, he'd quickly put two and two together like this: "Hey, if I throw up, I get a treat!" _Baaaaaarrrrrrffffffff_!


Oh, but how cool would it be to have a dog who vomits on command?!?! Think of the practical applications ... those visits to in-laws you don't like, a way to get the kids out of bed, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

JE-UK, That would be a great way to get the kids ready for school in the morning, lol! 

Casper is kind of picky when it comes to treats and doesn't like the biscuity type of treats too much but last night I managed to get him to eat one. I had to crumble it up in pieces. I also gave him half of a BB salmon bite that he ate no problem. This morning at 6:30 he did have a little bit of foam but not much. Was my treat to small? 

I'm thinking that he may have to go back to eating 3 meals. He isn't eating all his breakfast, today he ate about 1/4 cup. I'm thinking of saving the rest for lunchtime? Any advice?


----------

